# New Truck: 17", 18", or 20" Tires?



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I am in the market for a new truck. I have decided on getting another F350 PSD. I am not sure which tires to get. I like the look of the 20" tire/wheels combos but I don't think I will buy a Lariat anyway so they might be out of the picture. Will I find any difference in performance between the 17, 18, and 20 inch tires? Which size is more readily available and is any one more or less expensive?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've had trucks with 17" and 18", and don't really notice a difference in driving.

Big difference in cost though when you start going up in size when you have to replace them. 

Had trouble finding 18" winter tires just because not all styles that you see in the 17" are available in larger sizes.

My advice would be to go with the 17".


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

make a few phone calls to local tire shops and see what pricing & availability will be. This will give you an idea of what you will be faced with in the future. Also see what size the spare tire is. On the 20" the spare will probably be an 18"


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

example : 
17''---------------$200
18''---------------$245
19.5''-------------$285
20''----------------$300
22''----------------$350
24''----------------$400


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I checked Tire Rack and the pricing was not too much more for the bigger wheel size. Tire selection is greatly reduced in the 20" size but similar in the 17 & 18 inch. My local tire guy said $1,200 per set, regardless of size. On T/R the prices were less for the 17, 18, and some of the 20s. Right now I'm thimking the 18" wheel is going to be my choice.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ya gotta get the 20's! They look so sweet and in my opinion make the truck!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

tugboat609;1436634 said:


> Ya gotta get the 20's! They look so sweet and in my opinion make the truck!


I agree. They definately look the best but from what I am seeing those are not available, from Ford anyway, unless you get the Lariat. I don't want the leather, heated/cooled seats, back up camera, and memorized settings for my foot pedals and mirrors enough to pay an additional $3,000.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

I understand that but with wheels and all of that is is definitely worth it! I have a 2008 350 Lariat crew with navi, moonroof and everything and I totally love it!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Don't buy a new one with the 17" rims in my opinion they look like someone put a lift in the truck and didn't put large enought tires under it, my 2011 crew has the 20" lariat rims, and our regular cab has the 18" aluminum ones which I think looked alot better then the 17"


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

My 450 has the 19.5 and it makes the truck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Have fun paying a arm and a testicle for tires if you get the 20's, or 19's or even 18's lol. I guess if you have the cash why the heck not.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Mine are 1100 for all 6.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My 2011 f350 came with 18" tires. I think that is the minimum on the newer trucks, evidently because of brake size requirements.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

seville009;1436857 said:


> My 2011 f350 came with 18" tires. I think that is the minimum on the newer trucks, evidently because of brake size requirements.


According to the brochure 17" are standard on XL & XLT.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

DGODGR;1436533 said:


> I checked Tire Rack and the pricing was not too much more for the bigger wheel size. Tire selection is greatly reduced in the 20" size but similar in the 17 & 18 inch. My local tire guy said $1,200 per set, regardless of size. On T/R the prices were less for the 17, 18, and some of the 20s. Right now I'm thimking the 18" wheel is going to be my choice.


because it's the cheapest


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

RepoMan1968;1436458 said:


> example :
> 17''---------------$200
> 18''---------------$245
> 19.5''-------------$285
> ...


 really ? so i can get a set of 24'' for the same price as 17'''s from tire rack


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

RepoMan1968;1437370 said:


> because it's the cheapest


How do you mean?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Think if look around you should find cheaper price My father bought 18'' for $195 per tire Dean SXT-C 10ply
Same place has 17'' for $165
This a local place So far I havent found any place cheaper


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

I went to buy an 03 in late 2010 and ended up with 2010 6.4 loaded. I absolutely LOVE the truck but went to get new tires and couldn't believe the cost difference for my 20's. I'm looking for a set of 18's to put some winter tires for snow plowing. Really pissed me off when i checked the spare and found out it's an 18.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

20's all the way. The others look so stupid IMHO.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the 20" on my 08 F350 and love them. Goodyear Duratrac for tread, worth every penny (going to try Silent Armor when the time comes). If this is a work truck, you will appreciate leather every time you spill your beverage. If it is cold, you will like that a$$ warmer every single time you sit down. The backup camera, indispensable when plowing and backing into parking stalls. Worth every penny to go into the Lariat.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

forbidden;1438606 said:


> I have the 20" on my 08 F350 and love them. Goodyear Duratrac for tread, worth every penny (going to try Silent Armor when the time comes). If this is a work truck, you will appreciate leather every time you spill your beverage. If it is cold, you will like that a$$ warmer every single time you sit down. The backup camera, indispensable when plowing and backing into parking stalls. Worth every penny to go into the Lariat.


I was trying out a WIDEOUT at my truck dealership the other day and it was a regular cab without a camera. SUCKED!!! I can't imagine plowing without mine now.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a Blizzard 810 mounted on my truck, crew longbox diesel..... the camera is worth it's weight in gold, same with back up sensors.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

forbidden;1438968 said:


> I have a Blizzard 810 mounted on my truck, crew longbox diesel..... the camera is worth it's weight in gold, same with back up sensors.


I would think the backup sensors get annoying after hours of plowing. Do they?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

DGODGR;1437333 said:


> According to the brochure 17" are standard on XL & XLT.


I got the Lariat....maybe the 18" are standard on them. Don't remember.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

swtiih;1439278 said:


> I would think the backup sensors get annoying after hours of plowing. Do they?


with the fords you can shut off the backup sensors. (at least you can on mine). You need to be able to shut them off if you pull a trailer otherwise they are barking at you constantly backing up.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah you can shut them off. The 20inch wheels were an option on my 2008 350 Lariat. Love all the extras these trucks have. I can honestly say I use all of the options too except the gas pedal adjuster and the up fitter switches.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

what ever happened to 16" and 16.5" wheels and tires,,I guess I am stuck in the old stuff section of trucks


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

All the trucks needed to go to larger rotors so they had to go up in tire size to allow for them.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with what someone said I think the 17's are to small. If you like the bling get the 20's but it will be expensive to get new tires. I have 18's and on the next one I will probably be getting 18's as well.


----------



## Murphy4570 (Jan 16, 2012)

CS-LAWNSERVICE;1439649 said:


> what ever happened to 16" and 16.5" wheels and tires,,I guess I am stuck in the old stuff section of trucks


Har I'm in the really old section then! My stuff has 15" wheels. Tires are cheap and plentiful!

Anything bigger than 15-16" wheels on trucks just looks goofy, but that's just me.


----------

